
Using SVG as image placeholders - jbenn
https://medium.com/@jmperezperez/using-svg-as-placeholders-more-image-loading-techniques-bed1b810ab2c
======
jbenn
These placeholders are tiny (<1 kB for images with 10 triangles) and quite
beautiful in their own right. I found this post inspiring.

